# Rod building



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Any of you guys build rods? I tried my hand at one this year in a class offered through Utah State and thought it was a ton of fun. Those of you who build rods, what kind of blanks do you use and where do you get most of your supplies?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is a link of previous discussion, you should be able to find some good info there.
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=908#p9225

Dan Craft has some really nice blanks. These are probably your best bang for your buck, really high quality rods.
http://www.dancraftent.com/

Another brand I am fond of is American Tackle Company. They have a rod series called the Matrix. I use the mod/fast action 4wt and love it. These are really cheap and pretty nice too. You can build a decent rod for less than $100 bucks.

I get these at a website called the Fly Shack. You spend more than $35 bucks you get free shipping. I get fly tying materials from these guys often too. But they have a good selection of the Matrix rod blanks there.
http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayCategory.aspx?CatID=801

Mudhole is another good place to get supplies.
http://www.mudhole.com/ You can get on an email list and get some pretty good deals on supplies.

Pac-Bay is another brand of blanks that people like, similarly priced as the Matrix and good quality too. I have never used them though.

Edit: Sometimes you can get rod blank kits which come with all the materials needed to put the rods together (guides, reel seat, cork handle etc), but they do tend to be cheaper materials.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've built rods for over 30 years, bamboo, glass, and graphite. Like to weave thread.

As far as rod-building supplies, Mudhole is good, as is Cabela's, Angler's Workshop, Merrick, Bingham Enterprises, Custom Tackle Supply, Netcraft (Janns), among others. I travel all over so I get to go to the rod building stores. You can get some real good buys on stuff that is not in the catalogs. Angler's Workshop for example is next to Loomis and close to Lamiglas, so they have lots of over-runs, discontinued models and seconds.

I am a big fan of Seeker blanks for boat, salt, big fish stuff.

I will not work a Loomis blank, they break too easy.

Sage and St Croix have good fly blanks.

Good luck.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Wygoob, those are some sweet weaves. Thanks for sharing info guys. Is there any way to get orvis blanks? I knew a guy that used to use them, but I don't know how he got them.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Dan Craft for sure. For more budget rods go with a Batson or PacBay.

Check out J.Stockard, Custom Tackle Supply, Mudhole, or Golden Witch for more traditional stuff.


----------

